# Triple Creek Pond



## dmaphukn

Why is Triple Creek Closed


----------



## trailbreaker

i was there last week they was open.. are you talking about the one on pippin and buell rd


----------



## BMayhall

Because theres nothing but Shad at triple creek and monster grass carp..


----------



## trailbreaker

there's bass, catfish i know i use to volunteer for the park district
never caught nothing i hear people would catch fish and dump them in there
it's a shallow lake


----------



## dmaphukn

I heard that its not closed. I looked it up on google maps and it said it was closed. I guessed google made a mistake


----------



## BMayhall

triple creek has 1 40pnd shovelhead thats all black and roams the waters and eats everything cept the carp...I saw a kid catch it on a rattletrap..theres nothing in the water other than that shovelhead


----------



## trailbreaker

one fish i doubt it.. in 09 i helped stock the pond with fish
Channel Catfish Weight
April 30 ( Triple Creek) 500
June/July
1500 6"-9" Fingerling also call winton woods they manage that park as well


----------



## GMR_Guy

Where is this place at? I enjoy catching grass carp.


----------



## samfishdyt

GMR_Guy said:


> Where is this place at? I enjoy catching grass carp.


PM to you my friend.


----------



## trailbreaker

pippin and buell rd


----------



## leftfordead88

I caught a few bass out of here last year on lipless cranks , so yes there are fish


----------



## trailbreaker

i threw lipless nothing.. how big are they did you catch them on the pier


----------



## leftfordead88

Nothing of any size. 10-13 inches. Caught straight back from the parking lot and I've caught a couple under the over hanging trees on the other side. Out of the 10 times I've been there I've only caught 4 fish.


----------



## BMayhall

Theres nothing in that lake..other than shad and a 45lb shovelhead


----------



## trailbreaker

bMayhall your wrong.. i use to volunteer for the park dist they stock the lake in april with cats 2lbs for kids derby day now tell me i'm wrong


----------



## leftfordead88

BMayhall said:


> Theres nothing in that lake..other than shad and a 45lb shovelhead


your right dude. just because you cant catch them there must be nothing in there. gotcha


----------



## trailbreaker

leftfordead88 said:


> your right dude. just because you cant catch them there must be nothing in there. gotcha


LOL win.. winton woods has shad caught a few for a guy going cat fishing


----------



## DLinderman

leftfordead88 said:


> your right dude. just because you cant catch them there must be nothing in there. gotcha


or because the lake is 4 foot deep in the very middle and i can walk across the entire lake. or it could be all the ignorant people tking all the fish out of it. Gotcha


----------



## BMayhall

DLinderman said:


> or because the lake is 4 foot deep in the very middle and i can walk across the entire lake. or it could be all the ignorant people tking all the fish out of it. Gotcha


Dlinderman is right I have heard its 4 feet across..What is the Depth anyone know ...just wondering


----------



## leftfordead88

DLinderman said:


> or because the lake is 4 foot deep in the very middle and i can walk across the entire lake. or it could be all the ignorant people tking all the fish out of it. Gotcha


 did you sign up just to stick up for your buddy? Mannn you must be real mad bro. And I agree that there are probably ignorant people taking bass out of there. But don't blame it on the water depth. That's just silly to think bass can't live in shallow water. Go fish some more pal


----------



## trailbreaker

i think it's 4 ft.. long time ago spoke to a guy he said someones toy boat got stuck in the lake they walked in the water to get it wasn't deep


----------



## leftfordead88

Im not denying the fact that's its 4 ft deep. But don't call me a liar for saying I've caught bass out of there.


----------



## monsterKAT11

some dude at bass pro was telling me that place was full of bass. said there was some nice shovelheads in there too, i'm not sure what that is though. i've only caught a few nice crappie down from the parking lot though.


----------



## DLinderman

im not saying they cant live in shallow water, but where do they go when the water freezes over?


----------



## leftfordead88

Are you saying that pond gets 4 feet of ice?? Haha yeah man. And even if that were true . What about the flathead and grass carp that's in there. Where would they go? ?


----------



## monsterKAT11

DLinderman,

Literally, your first post on this site was argumentative. It would benefit you to first do some research, read, learn, post, participate. This site is for people who would like to learn and help others. not for those who are on here to just ruffle feathers. Everyone knows I ruffle here and there, but I try to participate when I feel like i can.


----------



## leftfordead88

Why don't you guys just say you've never caught a bass out of there so you have no real evidence of bass not being in there. Which means your opinion doesn't matter. . Go out there and fish. Throw a wacky rigged senko or a lipless crankbait. You might be supprised. Tight lines fellas


----------



## zooks

I haven't caught anything at Triple Creek yet this year, although I have been there on several occasions and had good hits. About 3 Fridays ago I happened to be there and stood next to the truck as they stocked what I would estimate to be about 500 lbs of channel cats - all of them of good size - about 2-4 lbs and some closer to 10 lbs. I have also seen a number of people with good catches (5-10 cats each) during the day time. And I have seen large mouth taken, although I think they have to be catch & release at TC - almost broke my heart and my spirit because one guy caught his not more than a couple feet away from me by the dock. Every time I have been there I have seen good sized fish break the water - usually out in the middle. They're there! You just have to figure out how to catch 'em. Isn't that what this game is all about? 

Yeah, you're right. There are a lot of shad. Come any morning or evening and watch the water do a low boil with them near the banks. Maybe that's what I should be using them for bait.

-Zooks


----------



## trailbreaker

guess bMayhall was wrong about no fish being there.. zooks or leftfordead88
maybe we should meet and do some fishing sometimes i don't live to far


----------



## boonecreek

there is no fish in all my honey holes, thats my storie to. there only 18 inches deep.


----------



## JonTheFisherman

bmayhall, dlinderman, and myself have grown up around triple creek and fished it who knows how many times. the pond is shallow, small, and polluted. take one walk around the pond and count how many dead channels, shad, bluegill, and carp you see. its a worthless hole that is even a waste to look at.


----------



## trailbreaker

i've fished there to jon.. i haven't seen nothing like that


----------



## JonTheFisherman

yeah but how long has it been


----------



## DLinderman

no ones saying they dont stock fish in there, im sure if you fish it a few weeks after the stock you're bound to catch some catfish. but after that all the ignorant "fisherman" are gonna clean that lake out of whatever is in there.


----------



## JonTheFisherman

aka the people taking all the cats and carp out of a small public pond to take them home and fry em up.


----------



## trailbreaker

JonTheFisherman said:


> yeah but how long has it been


three weeks


----------



## leftfordead88

okay ladies lets stop bickering now, all i was saying is that there ARE in fact bass in there..that's all. . i only go there every once in a while to take my daughter bluegill fishing and when i'm there i cast around small cranks because it 5 minutes from my house, not my idea of a productive fishery. i was just stating a fact. that's all. ide much rather be on the gmr in my kayak. love yall


----------



## BMayhall

leftfordead88 said:


> okay ladies lets stop bickering now, all i was saying is that there ARE in fact bass in there..that's all. . i only go there every once in a while to take my daughter bluegill fishing and when i'm there i cast around small cranks because it 5 minutes from my house, not my idea of a productive fishery. i was just stating a fact. that's all. ide much rather be on the gmr in my kayak. love yall


Hell yes on the Great Miami River....And Look Look i went there and Bam first cast but thats all I got and Snagged a huge Grass Carp at triple creek


----------



## trailbreaker

looks like a large mouth bass to me.. and you say there's no fish in there


----------



## leftfordead88

BMayhall said:


> Hell yes on the Great Miami River....And Look Look i went there and Bam first cast but thats all I got and Snagged a huge Grass Carp at triple creek


hell yeah man. if you see someone on the gmr in an orange trophy126 kayak, say whats up sir, thats me


----------



## BMayhall

Right back at you man..If you see someone on a Yellow Ascend Kayak with a huge Blue Michigan University Sticker on the front its me.


----------



## beastman

5-6 years ago used to catch a good amount of crappie, never seen anyone catch bass, although most aren't fishing for them. Haven't tried Triple Creek in years...is it worth trying now?


----------



## BMayhall

beastman said:


> 5-6 years ago used to catch a good amount of crappie, never seen anyone catch bass, although most aren't fishing for them. Haven't tried Triple Creek in years...is it worth trying now?


I dont think so you'll snag alot of carp, but its worth a try ...


----------



## Phantom20

I think triple creek sucks I used to fish there when i was a teenager and I have have fished there at least 6 or 7 times this year and haven't caught a damn thing other than shad and I'm not saying there isn't fish there cuz I'm sure there is but I've never seen anyone catch anything there i think its a waste of time to fish there but if you want to know what they stock and how much just go to Hamiltoncountyparks.org they have a link that show what and how muck they have stocked in all of the parks that have fishing at


----------



## trailbreaker

when i went i never caught nothing.. it's the dead sea
in april they do stock the lake with 2lbs catfish


----------

